# The Courier Guy is now a Vaping Guy!



## Hooked (26/4/19)

The TCG driver mentioned that he would like to switch to vaping, so I lent him a few mods to try over the Easter weekend. 

I put the same juice in all the mods for purposes of comparing the mods and not the juice. Since he smokes a cigarette with dual flavours of tobacco and mint, I used a minty tobacco (The Chefs Special Sauce - Ice Widow). 

These were the mods which he borrowed:
Eleaf - Amnis
Eleaf - Pico 75 with Nautilus tank
Innokin - Endura T20
Twisp - Mini-Vega (with old tank and Arcus)

EGO AIO ECO - with Joose Toffee D'Luxe Mint Nic Salts (20mg) @Naeemhoosen just in case he needed something really strong.

He's never vaped before - not even one puff - so I couldn't wait to hear his impressions!

Well, he arrived at my house on Tuesday morning beaming from ear to ear! He had vaped the entire long weekend and had his first cigarette only on the Monday night - and he said it tasted horrible!

Not only that, but now his wife wants her own mod too! She's going to take the Mini Vega with Arcus tank and he's happy with the Amnis. His friend also tried the Twisp Mini Vega and might go for that too (I have two Mini Vegas which they can buy from me).

His sister-in-law loved the Toffee D'Luxe nic salts and "vaped it klaar" which is definitely not what I would recommend (and I did warn him about the strength and to take it easy). However, the strength apparently did not affect her in the least.

I've since also allowed him to try Splash - Virginia Tobacco, which is @BumbleBee's budget range. It's very popular and he loved it too, though not in 12mg which he tried. He's happy with 3mg.

It was such a pleasure helping him and I'm so happy that he loves vaping! He can't wait to try all the other flavours!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 23


----------



## Juan_G (27/4/19)

Well done @Hooked ! This is great and it sounds like you have converted a whole family to vaping! Ask him to join the forum.

And he has the added benefit that he doesn't have to wait for a courier company to deliver his new vape gear LOL!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (27/4/19)

Fantastic @Hooked - kudos to you for going the extra mile. And thanks for sharing the story. Lovely!!

Now when he delivers vape gear to you , there’s an opportunity to have a vape meet and discuss what’s been delivered. Hehe

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (27/4/19)

Silver said:


> Fantastic @Hooked - kudos to you for going the extra mile. And thanks for sharing the story. Lovely!!
> 
> Now when he delivers vape gear to you , there’s an opportunity to have a vape meet and discuss what’s been delivered. Hehe



@Silver The biggest problem is that he doesn't have time to hang around and chat and nor does he stay near me so he can't come back after hours. Nevertheless, I can certainly PIF him different flavours until he and his family have found their flavour profiles. His is definitely mint which makes it easy! We'll see what else he likes. He's quite amazed at the flavours which are available!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Ugi (27/4/19)

@Hooked got the courier guy HOOKED on vaping..... Well done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (10/6/19)

Update:

He's still vaping and loves it. In fact, the other day he asked if he could please borrow one of my mods for the day, because he'd left his at home. Isn't it great that he would rather borrow a mod than go and buy a packet of stinkies?

He had said that he would buy the Twisp Mini Vega at the end of last month and true to his word, he did. 

What is interesting is how his tastes have changed. I PIFd him a lot of juice in different flavours so he's had plenty of exposure. When he started vaping he liked the minty tobacco, because it was a similar profile to his cigarettes. He doesn't like it at all anymore though - now he loves banana! 

Next step in his family is that his sister-in-law wants her own mod.

He's obviously having a good influence on the people around him. The other guy who drives with him also wants to start vaping now.

I lent him a few mods a week or so ago for the weekend and his mod of choice is the iJust S. I have a few extra batteries around; I just need to find a tank for him. When he used it, I had put the Mystique disposable tank on it and it works very well. However, I'm not sure how it will work once the battery starts draining - I'll have to experiment with it.

He never had a chance to find out either. He put the mod in his pocket and later he felt something warm. It had been autofiring and
the driptip of the Mystique melted!

I must make a note of everything to tell new vapers, as I had neglected to tell them to switch off the mod if you put it in your pocket!





He said he would buy a mod from me next month. 

The only thing that disappointed him was that his 19-year-old son refused to even try it. He (the father) would so much like his son to stop smoking but the issue is more complex than that. It's not only cigarettes but other things as well.

Anyway, I must just say it's such a pleasure dealing with these guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (10/6/19)

Such a great post @Hooked !
You have helped the guy so much. 
Big respect to you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (10/6/19)

Silver said:


> Such a great post @Hooked !
> You have helped the guy so much.
> Big respect to you



@Silver Big respect to the courier guy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (12/6/19)

And Courier Guy #3 bites the smoking dust! I lent him an iJust S which is one of the older models of the iJust family but still such a good mod - and he loves it!! I have a few extra iJust S batteries at home but I had to order some tanks which have now arrived, so tomorrow he can collect his new mod!!

These guys are awesome! Soon the whole fleet will be vaping

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (14/6/19)

Update:

TCG #3 collected his new mod the iJust S. 

TCG #1, who had bought my Twisp Mini Vega, realised he prefers the iJust S to the Twisp, so I agreed to a swop. 

This morning he came back to say that there is a problem. As soon as the tank is attached to the battery, it immediately autofires!!!!

I just don't believe this! The second autofiring problem with the TCG guys. Lightning does indeed strike twice!

Perhaps someone can shed light on the issue. Here's the facts.

The battery is one which I bought quite some time ago, but it's new, in that it's never been used. The tank is also new, bought last week and unused.

We tried the iJust S battery with another tank (Mystique disposable) but it autofires with that one too! Oh. My. Vape.

I've now given him another battery (which we tested with the iJust S tank before he left).


----------

